
Ask HN: Stack Programming Resources? - Kinnard
What are some great stack programming resources?
======
thedevindevops
Stack as in the Stack and the Heap or Stack as in the 'full stack developer'?

~~~
Kinnard
Stack as in stack machine:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stack_machine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stack_machine)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stack-
oriented_programming](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stack-
oriented_programming)

~~~
intheclouddan
Were you able to find any other resources for learning it?

~~~
Kinnard
Nope, looks like its a sparse field.

------
elisharobinson
when you say stack programming only forth comes to mind.
[https://www.forth.com/starting-forth/](https://www.forth.com/starting-forth/)

